# missed two doses of lexapro. concerns!



## wtfmannn (Aug 8, 2011)

i've been on this for a few months now, and i missed two doses because i was at a friend's house this past weekend and my mom wasn't able to refill my prescription right away. on the third day, in the store as my prescription was getting filled, i randomly started feeling really faint, depressed, and zombie-like. i continued to stay that way all through the night, and just randomly cried for no reason. i don't think anything else really triggered it, but does anyone think that this has to do with missing my two doses? today, i'm in school and i feel very zombie-like still & my head hurts. has it messed my balances up? how long will it take to get back to normal? because i do believe this medicine is working for me.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Yes, I had similar symptoms after missing it.
It went back to normal within a few hours of taking it again.


----------



## norad (Oct 24, 2011)

That sounds real good. Makes me want to go on Lexa, too.


----------



## gooxo (Nov 19, 2011)

in the future try to allways carry some emergency pills with u in ur purse or wallet or whatever, in case u have a spontanious sleepover or something.

take care


----------



## Under17 (May 4, 2010)

It probably had nothing to do with the actual medication.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

you will be fine you probably had a panic attack or something you just get these awkward moments once n awhile if you don't take them, nothing too be concerned about, 

i just cold turkey this med like 10 day's ago all i got was a little more hungrier then usual probably from low serotonin,


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Under17 said:


> It probably had nothing to do with the actual medication.





GotAnxiety said:


> you will be fine you probably had a panic attack or something you just get these awkward moments once n awhile if you don't take them, nothing too be concerned about,
> 
> i just cold turkey this med like 10 day's ago all i got was a little more hungrier then usual probably from low serotonin,


I really doubt it was unrelated. Lexapro can definitely have that effect when you withdraw from it suddenly. On some people it doesn't, but others it does and it can create intense mood swings and be dangerous.
It messed me up quite a lot and I've never felt the way I did when I was in withdrawal from it, and I stopped feeling it after taking it again. It wasn't just a random unrelated mood swing. It has a very short halflife so as soon as you miss a day, your body starts going into withdrawal.


----------

